# Deep Hollowing



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

I just completed a week long course at J C Campbell Folk School in Brasstown, NC. Using Powermatic lathes and ElboTool for the deep hollowing. The small Southwest Indian style bowl took me 4 tries to get even close - I kept blowing through the bottom or sides. 







The Oriental shape I had one failure, then did this Ambrosia Maple one. They look even better now that I've got 6 coats of Tru-Oil on them - they really glow.















That place is really a wonderful facility. Go and enjoy the fresh air, and no cell phone activity. Back to basics, and great camaraderie and food.


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

good job...bet they look great with the finish on them....thx for sharing


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Excellent work, hollowing for a thin wall was the most difficult part for me, not quite so bad now with these Australian made Vermec tools.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Those are really nice looking pieces and hope you will post when finished. Here is the system I use to hollow with on my two lathes. Monster Lathe Tools - Mini Monster Hollowing System and here is the handheld system. Monster Lathe Tools - Monster Hollowing System II 

It is a excellent system. The hand unit and this units accessories are interchangable which I like.

Well done.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Excellent work, thanks for posting.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice work. My first hollowing was done using a modified nail with a dowel handle. The new tool offerings are great. John C is a great school but Brasstown might be a bit of a shock to the Big city guys. lol Not familiar with Elbo tools, I'll have to google them and dream about owning a Powermatic.

Ahh, mechanical devices. That's why I hadn't heard of them. Us poor boys are stuck with hand held tools. Most of mine are Sorby offerings.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Very nice work.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Might be a bit off topic but allow me to make a comment. The school sounds topnotch but for the Big City guys, or anyone else, there is a place that is a "must" to see. Brasstown Bald is close- it is the highest point in the state of Georgia. Well worth the visit. The view is breathtaking and the video presentation about the mountain is awesome; it describes the four seasons on the mountain. BTW, the park is closed during the winter due to lots of snow! You can walk up or spend a couple of bucks and ride the van to the top. I apologize for the off-topic post but wanted to let you know of an "extra" in the area. Good turning!


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

harrysin said:


> Excellent work, hollowing for a thin wall was the most difficult part for me, not quite so bad now with these Australian made Vermec tools.


Harry, those tools look interesting. Do use them at centerline of vessel? I would probably prefer a flat bottom to the shafts, to help keep them from wanting to rotate when engaged on the wood surface. We used a captivated articulated ElboTool system at this class. It made hollowing a lot less intimidating.


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

BernieW said:


> Those are really nice looking pieces and hope you will post when finished. Here is the system I use to hollow with on my two lathes. Monster Lathe Tools - Mini Monster Hollowing System and here is the handheld system. Monster Lathe Tools - Monster Hollowing System II
> 
> It is a excellent system. The hand unit and this units accessories are interchangable which I like.
> 
> Well done.


Thanks Bernie. The mini-monster system looks similar to the ElboTool we used in class. I will post pics of the finished items; the maple has great chatoyancy. I love it.


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

Garyk said:


> Nice work. My first hollowing was done using a modified nail with a dowel handle. The new tool offerings are great. John C is a great school but Brasstown might be a bit of a shock to the Big city guys. lol Not familiar with Elbo tools, I'll have to google them and dream about owning a Powermatic.
> 
> Ahh, mechanical devices. That's why I hadn't heard of them. Us poor boys are stuck with hand held tools. Most of mine are Sorby offerings.


Yeah, JC Campbell and Brasstown would be a shock for Big City Folks; spotty or no cell phone reception. No TV. Just good food, friendships, and scenery, and great educational opportunity. Check it out folks. Here's a link (I am not affiliated, just a happy alumni): https://www.folkschool.org/


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Knothead47 said:


> Might be a bit off topic but allow me to make a comment. The school sounds topnotch but for the Big City guys, or anyone else, there is a place that is a "must" to see. Brasstown Bald is close- it is the highest point in the state of Georgia. Well worth the visit. The view is breathtaking and the video presentation about the mountain is awesome; it describes the four seasons on the mountain. BTW, the park is closed during the winter due to lots of snow! You can walk up or spend a couple of bucks and ride the van to the top. I apologize for the off-topic post but wanted to let you know of an "extra" in the area. Good turning!



The beauty of the area is stunning (to me, but I've lived just outside of the Great Smokey Mountains National Park for the last 9 years). Having been to many of the big cities from NY thru FL thru TX it is different but in a good way. I love the mountains & the "small" towns but they don't get much smaller than Brasstown. The school is worth the trip and the area is an artist dream. Wasn't trying to "dis" the area, just letting the guys know not to expect the big city amenities,


----------

